# primary ciliary dyskinesia



## marajean (Sep 21, 2011)

How would you code primary ciliary dyskinesia (PCD)?  The alphabetical listing takes you to Kartagener's syndrome.  But in this situation the patient only has the immotile cilia, not bronchiectasis, sinusitis, or situs inversus.  Our physicians are writing PCD but our patients do not meet all the criteria for Kartagener.  Any incite would be appreciated. 

Mara


----------



## nrichard (Sep 21, 2011)

*Just my $.02*

I did some research and kept being led to Kartagener too. Sorry, hope someone has a better answer.


----------

